
Spotting bots in Google Analytics - ravivyas
https://blog.puremetrics.io/spotting-bots-in-google-analytics-2cdd3ae3ed9b#.q5aytjax9
======
gk1
> 92% of my traffic was bots

Well, yes, with a monthly total of just 125 users the bot traffic is
significant. For bigger sites it's more of a pesky nuisance than a major
issue.

With that said, it's certainly useful to have a GA filter that prevents script
hijacking by filtering out data from 3rd-party hostnames.

~~~
ravivyas
Well I have not managed any big website so am really unsure :) . For
individuals and small medium businesses removing bot traffic is important as
they can be siginficant.

